# Bitter oranges



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

I have an orange tree, approx 5 years old, and the oranges are REALLY bitter. Great looking fruit, thick peel, lots of it, just can't eat it. Tried pulling some before the first freeze, same thing. I thought they would get better as the tree ages, nope. I heard that for sweet fruit, they must be grafted. The tree is now approx 2.5" at the base. Any suggestions?


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

Use it for root stock & graft onto it.

Did you by chance grow this tree from seed?


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

No we bought it from a nursery somewhere. Can you recommend a good procedure to graft. Also where does one secure grafting stock? I am willing to give it a shot, just never done it. Thanks for the info.


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

The procedure is relatively easy: _Grafting Citrus_

If you can't find the supplies you need locally, I have ordered stuff from B&T Supply.

The challenge is to find the scions (grafting stock) that you want to use. You can try your neighbors or do a post here to see if someone has some donor material. Check with Artifishual, Reel Time, JohnnyWalkerRed, CoastalOutfitters & essayons75. If they can't fix you up, try posting up on the main board (TTMB) as it has a lot more people. I'm pretty far from you...

Something to think about would be to graft a variety of citrus onto that single rootstock since it is larger (lemon, tangerine, orange, lime, grapefruit). Just a thought... Good luck!!!


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

w_r_ranch said:


> The procedure is relatively easy: _Grafting Citrus_
> 
> The challenge is to find the scions (grafting stock) that you want to use. You can try your neighbors or do a post here to see if someone has some donor material. Check with Artifishual, Reel Time, JohnnyWalkerRed, CoastalOutfitters & essayons75. If they can't fix you up, try posting up on the main board (TTMB) as it has a lot more people. I'm pretty far from you...
> 
> ...


----------

